# Weight loss



## Lisa Godley (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi
My girl is 10 this month, she has lost lots of weight,
Still eating well
No signs of illness
Been wormed 

Any suggestions 

Thanks in advance


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

First thing I would do is drop a stool sample off at the vet and r/o any parisite. If clear, I would bring to the vet for a check up.


----------

